# Frustrated with Public Land



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm 18 years old and about to start college. I've been hunting since the 6th grade and have only gotten one deer (a small yearling 4 point) because I'm limited to public land. I've done research on scouting and scent control and all that, but nothing seems to work. I've contemplated giving up this past season many times due to the amount of hours I put in and the little amount of deer I saw. If you guys could point me in the direction of the best public land in Ohio with some tips for deer the 2017-18 season it'd mean a lot! I'm located in northeast Ohio but willing to travel for good opportunities.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

JRBASSER said:


> I'm 18 years old and about to start college. I've been hunting since the 6th grade and have only gotten one deer (a small yearling 4 point) because I'm limited to public land. I've done research on scouting and scent control and all that, but nothing seems to work. I've contemplated giving up this past season many times due to the amount of hours I put in and the little amount of deer I saw. If you guys could point me in the direction of the best public land in Ohio with some tips for deer the 2017-18 season it'd mean a lot! I'm located in northeast Ohio but willing to travel for good opportunities.


If you are in Geauga County apply for a permit to hunt in the parks. If on their website and they have certain days for youth hunting only. I imagine many counties have similar programs. Applications due by July 31st.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

If you're willing to put in the time, get a map of the grand river and hunt off 534 back behind the game office, I bet there are deer back there that have never see man, it's thick, wet and you can get lost very easily, oh and you'll need waders too. I used to hunt back there years ago, thats 18 year old hunter country back in there, but there are a lot of deer and the drag sucks....


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Are you staying in NE Ohio for college or going somewhere else ; may open up new areas if you're headed elsewhere ?


----------



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

I'll be staying around here going to Kent state. I think I'm going to apply for some lottery hunts, does anyone know when the 2017-18 applications for those hunts will be out?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm far from your area but Have you tried getting permission to hunt on private land ? It's my experience that nobody in Ohio is limited to hunting public land. I believe There's opportunity to hunt private areas if you're willing to put in the time and effort, at least in my area of Ohio. 
Most of the landowners I've met are willing to grant permission to hunt if approached in a courteous manner.
I've gotten permission to squirrel and rabbit hunt or maybe coyote or groundhog hunt until the landowners know me better and then ask for deer hunting permission ??
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I've hunted public land for 20 years. I have gotten a deer most years, but it has been tough lately. The herd numbers are lower than they used to be. Didn't get one last year. With public land, if you are willing to do the walking and dragging, you can get to good areas. Also any areas with thick cover such as briars or small trees will hold deer. Especially during gun season when they are chased from the open areas. That's when they run straight for the thick stuff. Get in there and find an opening where you can see 30 yds and two trails come together. You may not be able to see as far as other areas, but you'll see more deer. After the 1st day of gun season, you might need to drive the deer. You only need one other hunting partner to put on a drive. It's better with 3 or 4, but you will get a chance to get one if you pick the right trail with only 2 people. Most of the drives will fail with only 2 people, but you only need one to succeed to have a good day. 

Also, try and find a spot with only 1 parking spot. Get there early and take that spot. Then set up where if anyone is walking in from a different area, they will push deer to you. Early bird gets the deer. You can count on some public hunting guys being lazy and getting there at dawn and pushing deer out of the open areas. Happens every year at my spot!


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Close to you would be West Branch, and then Berlin wildlife area. You will have a little better chance by bowhunting around the Halloween weekend. Arrows take nearly as many deer now as bullets but that being said there are deer on the public areas and especially the two I mentioned. Grand river has deer but be cautious about that area because as EZbite said, it's a jungle and a swamp all in one.


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Jr basser: west branch is right down the road from Kent state. I grew up in Ravenna learned how to bunny hunt at west branch. I've hunted deer out there enough to confidently tell you to get out there early season get deep in there not 50 yds off the road and scout. That place is big and can be productive if you play your cards right. It's blown away after thanksgiving for sure, so get out early and scout. If your not familiar with the place I could meet you out there this summer and show you some spots.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

JRBASSER said:


> I'll be staying around here going to Kent state. I think I'm going to apply for some lottery hunts, does anyone know when the 2017-18 applications for those hunts will be out?


 July


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

look for my PM


----------



## bigeye1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I've hunted public land a ton. When I started I would park the truck walk in find good sign and set up shop, and all the other guys who who saw that area would set up shop there to. It would suck. So I asked an older guy we hunted with the same questions your asking, and he told me "You have to hunt the the hunters." What He meant by that is put your time in and scout, and look for where the deer are going to run when they start to get pressured. Look for places basically others don't want to be. This will mean long walks and nasty drags, but that's what it will take to be consistently successful in any public land.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Take a backpack and quarter the deer up. No need to drag them anymore.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

bigeye1 said:


> I've hunted public land a ton. When I started I would park the truck walk in find good sign and set up shop, and all the other guys who who saw that area would set up shop there to. It would suck. So I asked an older guy we hunted with the same questions your asking, and he told me "You have to hunt the the hunters." What He meant by that is put your time in and scout, and look for where the deer are going to run when they start to get pressured. Look for places basically others don't want to be. This will mean long walks and nasty drags, but that's what it will take to be consistently successful in any public land.


That's exactly right, has not failed me in 60+ years all on public land in 5 states. It's the same where ever you hunt.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Great offer by Chillaxin to show you around, better take advantage of that !! Like others have already said, learn what the other hunters do to the deer, then don't do that. Let them do the footwork for you & other hunters will often help you with your drag if you're by yourself.


----------



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

Chillaxin1 said:


> Jr basser: west branch is right down the road from Kent state. I grew up in Ravenna learned how to bunny hunt at west branch. I've hunted deer out there enough to confidently tell you to get out there early season get deep in there not 50 yds off the road and scout. That place is big and can be productive if you play your cards right. It's blown away after thanksgiving for sure, so get out early and scout. If your not familiar with the place I could meet you out there this summer and show you some spots.


That would be great to meet out there some time!!


----------



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

Public land bucks, some good advice, those draw hunts will be your easiest hunts, I like to scout early plan my way in and out with a given wind.


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Washington county and hit Wayne national forest. Many spots never get touched.


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Washington county and hit Wayne national forest. Many spots never get touched.


----------



## John McClain (Mar 15, 2017)

Lots and lots of walking and scouting I also hunt 90% public land, it's all about finding the spots where not to many people wander, find the right spots and you can fill all your Ohio tags on public land, I have mainly killed my public land deer out on la due public land and some at west branch


----------



## John McClain (Mar 15, 2017)

One of my best spots is 130 yards from where I park and 100 yards off the road, you don't always have to go deep to find good spots


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

First dont be too hard on yourself man. The success rate from the 2015-16 season in public land in Ohio in only 14%! Thats very low. The biggest thing I can tell you is you really have to spend more time scouting than hunting. Scout in the off season as much as you can. Scout several spots are each area and scout several areas. Doing this will help you recognize great deer sign from weak sign. Find no less than a half dozen areas with good sign and bounce around them next season till you start finding what your looking for. I scout new areas constantly in the off season all the while building a list of past spots I've hunted that I can hit up too. Don't be unrealistic with your goals. If your not seeing deer dont expect to shoot a nice buck. In Ohio you can score some venison on public land but our public isnt managed for big bucks! I'm 27 and have been at it over 13 years and I can count on one hand the mature bucks I've seen on public land in that whole time. I've killed a bunch of does and younger bucks because thats whats out there. Way too much pressure in Ohio given the current management plan to expect to hunt mature bucks on public land unless you have it in your backyard and live in the woods. Just reality for us in Ohio. If you get the big buck itch save up and take a hunting trip out west of the Mississippi where there is less hunting pressure.


----------

